# Seelenschmiede & Grube von Saron! Inklusive Bosstaktiken



## Arben (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag allerseits!

Grade aus der Schule gekommen war die Verlockung groß direkt mal den schon vor einigen Tagen heruntergeladenen Patch zu installieren. "Nun gut", dachte ich mir, "die Server sind sicherlich eh erst heute Abend erreichtbar."

Trotz allem startete ich WoW um mal zu schaun was sich so tut und - oh Wunder - ich kann einloggen. Nicht ganz in Dalaran beschließe ich mir mal die neue Instanz anzusehen. Eine Gruppe war schnell gefunden und so begab ich mir in Richtung Eiskronenzitadelle. Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass mein Orientierungssinn ohne funktionsfähige Metamap eingeschränkt war und ich ca 10 mal um die Zitadelle flog bis ich den Eingang gefunden hatte. Nun gut, Eingang gefunden, Rest geportet und auf ins Vergnügen.



ACHTUNG!  Leute, die nicht gespoiltert werden wollen aufhören weiterzulesen.






Die Seelenschmiede

Da sind wir nun,  die Seelenschmiede. 

Wir werden von Lady Jaina Proudmoore empfangen, die uns auch sofort um Hilfe bittet. Mit einer Aufgabe die uns bei Erfüllung auch gleich 2 der neuen Marken beschert stapfen wir also los. Der Anblick ist grandios, auf maroden Gittern kämpfen wir uns über einem Abgrund entlang den einige große Ventilatoren zieren. Die Kämpfe mit dem Trash gestalten sich wie gewohnt, Tank rein, Dmg und gut.

Auffallend ist allerdings der erhebliche Gruppenschaden, dieser hält den Heilenden ganz schön in Trab. Die Bosse sind im Gegensatz zur Prüfung des Champions auch erfreulich erfrischend. Stupides Tank'n'Spank führen hier nicht zum Erfolg, es wird - verglichen mit anderen Instanzen - einiges an Movement erfordert. 
Dies sollte jedem Spieler der seit längerem spielt allerdings keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, man kennt irgendwie ja doch schon alles.
Trotzdem dürften die beiden Bosse für eine Hand voll Wipes gut sein bis alles klappt, was für mich auch mal wieder ein tolles Gefühl war.

Mit 2 Bossen ist die Instanz allerdings auch schnell geleert, trotz Wipes ist man in gut 40 Minuten durch, ohne sind es sicherlich keine 20 Minuten.

Sarons Grube

Nachdem wir in der Seelenschmiede aufgeräumt haben ist der Weg in Sarons Grube frei. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Steinbruch der Geissel, wo auch Gefangene der Allianz und Horde Zwangsarbeit leisten müssen.
Auf die Bitte Jainas, respektiv Silvanas befreien wir die Gefangenen und erledigen ganz nebenbei noch den ein oder anderen Anhänger Arthas. 
Es handelt sich wie bei Zul'Gurub oder Zul'Farrak um eine Instanz im freien, wir können also auf unser Repertoire an Reittieren zurückgreifen, falls es unseren Helden mal erwischt hat, um schneller voran zu kommen. Es erwarten uns desweiteren 3 Bosse. Die Trashmobs sind schnell erledigt - lassen sogar das ein oder andere epische Ausrüstungsstück fallen. Wie die Seelenschmiede stellt auch Sarons Grube keine große herausforderung dar und sollte in maximal 30 Minuten zu bewältigen sein - später wohl auch eher 15.


*Taktiken: Hier!*











Soweit mein erster Eindruck, das Rad wurde nicht neu erfunden, aber die Instanz macht Spaß, allerdings sollte man sie nur in Zusammenahng mit den 2 anderen als richtige "Instanz" betrachten, zusammen, werden sie wohl 45 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen. Alles in allem eine Gelungene Arbeit, die allerdings leider nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll ist.

Der Loot entspricht aus PDK10.


----------



## Spendox (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: wo ist denn der Eingang?! :x


----------



## SEBA (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich was mich heute abend erwartet.

Erst die Arbeit dann das vergnügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (9. Dezember 2009)

na da werd ich als pala heal meinen spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie geht der 1. Boss? :/


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Wie geht der 1. Boss? :/



tank tankt
heiler heilt
dds machen schaden?

oh man muss über 2 kurven denken? das wird spannend


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> tank tankt
> heiler heilt
> dds machen schaden?
> 
> oh man muss über 2 kurven denken? das wird spannend



scherzkeks, wir sind gewhipt, ... :x


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

mich würden die taktiken zu den bossen auch interessieren


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> scherzkeks, wir sind gewhipt, ... :x


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde ich auch wichtig im erstne run
wäre es anders, würde ich enttäuscht sein

btw ich lese grad auf meiner gilden-hp: 10er 1 wing clear-.-
verdammte suchtis
edit: ah ne erst 3/4
edit: ok clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdock (9. Dezember 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> scherzkeks, wir sind gewhipt, ... :x



wir haben uns auch jede der fähigkeiten mit einem wipe erlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei mir phase 1 noch nicht ganz klar ist ob man den gruppenschaden irgendwie reduzieren kann


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ferdock schrieb:


> wir haben uns auch jede der fähigkeiten mit einem wipe erlernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




P2 würd mich interessieren wie man den seelensturm überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ok hab die Taktik beim 1. Boss
P1 Add Killen, Boss Kiten
P2 Kuscheln, /zum boss laufen!


----------



## SEBA (9. Dezember 2009)

das gute ist ja, man kennt die bosse/taktik noch nicht wirklich. da macht es dann wieder spaß.
im vergleich zu den alten inis. da rennt man doch mittlerweile mit jeder random gruppe blind durch.

ich wipe lieber paar mal, lerne alles selbst.
beispiel im raid.
zum ersten mal bei einem boss dabei, der raidleiter sagt die taktik an. kenn ich sie dann, weiß ich was ich machen muss? nein
aber nach dem ersten try weiß ich was alles passiert und worauf man achten muss.

LEARNING BY DOING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Dezember 2009)

SEBA schrieb:


> das gute ist ja, man kennt die bosse/taktik noch nicht wirklich. da macht es dann wieder spaß.
> im vergleich zu den alten inis. da rennt man doch mittlerweile mit jeder random gruppe blind durch.



Ok 2ter Boss down, war irgendwie nich schwer, nur von dem lila zeug außm boden raus... :/


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab nun alle 3inis auf normal und hero gecleart muss sagen nett gestalltet aber net sonderlich schwer...


----------



## RedShirt (9. Dezember 2009)

"Schwer" ist ein relativer Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch stark vom EQ abhängig, darauf bezieh ich mich jetzt einfach mal. Jemand ohne Skill cleart nichtmal hdw ohne gezogen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal droppt 219 - also kann man ca. mit dem was man sich bei pdc hero durchkämpft auch hier gewinnen.
Und da muß man kein full-t9 haben für.

Heroisch droppt 232 - also sollte man die Startbedingungen für PDK10 mitbringen. Also ca. 219 Ulduar10 Niveau.

Wie genau ausgestattet war eure Grp, um das "nicht schwer" mal in Relation zu setzen?


----------



## Baltusrol (9. Dezember 2009)

Ähm....

Seelenschmiede...wenn man Gas gibt ist man da 10min durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...egal ob normal oder hero
1. Boss - kuscheln - es empfiehlt sich ein PVP Schmuckstück das Fear bricht
2. Boss - nicht in die violetten Pfützen latschen - und die Geister auch mal einfach ignorieren und einfach gegenheilen. Die DD´s sollten neben dem draufholzen einfach zusehen das sie überleben - dann ist es recht einfach.

Grube von Saron
1. Boss - immer schön hinter den Saronitfelsen verstecken wenn der zum Amboss springt...der Schaden ist aber nicht soo heftig - kann locker gegen geheilt werden.
2. Boss - erst die Adds wegräumen - die stören sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Boss selbst zündet eine Giftnova - da sollte man Abstand gewinnen, die Cast-Sequenz hierzu ist aber nicht zu übersehen. Fernkämpfer haben es hier einfach. Den Boss kann auch prima kiten und gemütlich aus der Distanz legen. Nicht trivial aber schwer ist anders.
3. Boss. Auf dem Weg dahin stehen einige Trashmobs Gruppen im Weg. Hier ist der richtige Pull wichtig da man sonst gerne auch die zweite Gruppe hinzubittet was fast unweigerlich zum Wipe führt. Man sollte auch die Caster zuerst erledigen - die stören einfach.
In der Höhle danach sollte man die Runen auf dem Boden vermeiden und sich zügig zum Ende der Höhle bewegen - ggf. in der Mitte einen Stop einlegen - aber keine Pause ^^
Der Boss selbst kommt dann vom Pet runter und ist ansich kein Problem - Tank'n'Spank

Halle der Reflexionen
Ein wunderschöne Instanz in der auch deutlich mehr Aktion und Reaktion gefragt ist. Entweder man agiert von der Mitte aus oder aus einer der Ecken wo auch die "Minibosse" stehen. Wichtig ist auch hier die Heiler & Magier unter den Castern zu fokussieren. Die Bosse selbst sind recht einfach - der Trash bzw. die Wellen sind hier die Herausforderung ^^.

Auf dem Weg zu Arthas steht noch ein knackiger und lustiger Mob im Weg der ein paar Überraschungen parat hat. Nix schweres aber nett ^^.

Wenn man dann beim Lichking ist sollte man sich nicht einmischen...er wird von dem jeweiligen Mädel grad beschäftigt und dann für kurze Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt. Danach die Dame ansprechen und Fersengeld geben. Auf dem Weg zu den Barrieren ruft der LK recht knackige Trashmob-Gruppen herbei - hier MUSS der DMG wie schon vorher bei den Wellen stimmt - sonst wirds eng.

Das Ende hierzu ist super schön gemacht - ein tolle Instanz die auch eine echte Herausforderung darstellt - zumindestens auf hero.


Cheers


----------



## Chínín (9. Dezember 2009)

also

erster Boss: Fähigkeitern: ne Art Seele entreißen, derjenige muss weit vom Boss weg, vom PLateau runter muss er nicht unbedingt. Der tank kooperiert ein wenig, und zieht den Boss von der Seele weg

vergleichbar mit dem Zusatzboss aus Ahnkahet, diese fanatikerin, weiß net den Namen, der Add muss down sein, bevor er den Boss erreicht, sonst wird der Boss hochgeheilt

zweite Fähigkeit: Seelensturm, ziemlich einfach, ähnliches Prinzip wie bei nem Tornado, 5 Meter um den Boss herum ist das Auge, dort passiert einem nichts, ausser der tank, der den Autohit abkriegt, trotzdem zaubert der Boss einen kurzen Fear, und jagt sozusagen irgendjemanden an den Rand des Plateaus und somit in den Sturm, dieser erleidet pro Sekunde schon starken schaden und das muss entgegengeheilt werden
Natürlich muss derjenige wieder in die Mitte


Zweiter Boss:  ein Strahl, den er kreisrund um sich herum zaubert, einfach dem STrahl ausweichen
ziemlich viele Adds werden gespawnt, diese sind nicht anvisierbar bzw. angreifbar, einfach entgegenheilen
SPiegel-Zauber, Prozentsatz vom erlittenen schaden wird auf ein Ziel aus der gruppe reflektiert
"leuchtendes Feld" einfach ausweichen, und den Boss aus den Feldern ziehen
"Arkanschlag": mittlere Zauberzeit, heilbarer schaden auf den Tank (etwa 14k mMn)


btw: quest von Jaina am anfang annehmen und am Ende abgeben, bzw. die nächste annehmen, SONST BLEIBT DIE GRUBE VON SARON VERSCHLOSSEN!

edit: die erfahrungen habe ich als Tank aufm PTR gesammelt :x


----------



## RedShirt (9. Dezember 2009)

> btw: quest von Jaina am anfang annehmen


Kleiner Typo: Jaina oder Sylvanas, je Seite.

Ich spreche mit Jaina leider nicht - und sie nicht mit mir ^^


----------



## Rolandos (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich fass es nicht!  Ist der Patch gerade drei Stunden raus, und schon ist einiges clear.  Dann taucht da auch gleich ein Guide auf. Kein Wunder das alle, über lange Weile  und zu leicht, jammern. Hätten es nicht lilablassblaue Pfützen sein können, lila hatten wir schon.
Merke schon, da wird es wohl keine neue Game Card mehr geben, bis zum Addon. Glaube fast das Addon wird genau so öde.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es Dir nicht gefällt, bitte Blizzard darum, die Testserver abzuschalten.

Ich genieße jetzt langsam den neuen Content, und renne nicht durch mit dem Hetzgefühl, unter den Top-Ten-Firstclearern einer 5er Ini zu sein.

Auch die 10er kann man langsam angehen lassen.

Keiner will monatelang sich Stück für Stück durch eine Ini bis zum Boss wipen, dem wurde eben Rechnung getragen.

Wenn Leute mit 245+ Gear in die neuen Inis gehen, ists klar daß die Normalmodi fix fallen. Und HC bei eingespielten auch. Andere tun sich bedeutend härter.
Warum ist das so? Weil jetzt nicht mehr gilt: "hast Du nicht exakt das beste EQ was es gibt, kommst Du hier nicht rein" - sondern - "Du musst angemessenes EQ haben, sicher gibt es Bessers, aber zumindest X solltest mitbringen"... bei letzterem sind halt nicht wenige besser, die rennen halt dann schneller durch.
So what.

Kauf keine Gamecard bitte, wenn Du vorhast keinen Käse zu dem Whine zu liefern.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

mh.. tschö?

also ich finds interessant.. bin auch beim 1. boss gewiped weil die fernkämpfer in dem strudel drin gestanden sind.. leider war der heiler auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mehr als die 1. instanz, weekly flickwerk und die random-gruppensuch-pdc (Das system funktioniert übrigens extrem gut!)  hab ich noch nicht gesehen.. aber ich find den patch bisher sehr gelungen.

Und was dich angeht Rolandos.. hast du es denn schon clear oder nur ensidia? Und wenn nur ensidia: Spielst du auf ensidia niveau?


----------



## Tommi1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ihr Lieben,

Sitze auf der arbeit und bin total heiß :-)

ne frage schaffe ich die neue ini mit  meinem DK Tank 32k hp? ilvl so ca. 220

Vielen Dank...und hf


----------



## Vicell (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal fix was offtopic, diese Beutel die man in Lowlvlinis bekommt...
Bekommt die jeder aus der grp oder war das bei mir eben nen Bug?
Bsf gewesen, 2Leute hams bekommen, Rest irgendwie nciht..


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Dezember 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Mal fix was offtopic, diese Beutel die man in Lowlvlinis bekommt...
> Bekommt die jeder aus der grp oder war das bei mir eben nen Bug?
> Bsf gewesen, 2Leute hams bekommen, Rest irgendwie nciht..


zitat von wowhead.com
If you don't have a free bag slot when the last boss drops, it seems it gets mailed to you.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2009)

Tommi1981 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Lieben,
> 
> Sitze auf der arbeit und bin total heiß :-)
> 
> ...



32k unbuffed? ja das sollte gehen. Hab auch "nur" knapp 36k unbuffed und bin gut durch gekommen


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> 32k unbuffed? ja das sollte gehen. Hab auch "nur" knapp 36k unbuffed und bin gut durch gekommen



itmelvl durchschnitt 220 ist kein prob
ist hau meine ca 205 da durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (9. Dezember 2009)

habs auch schon gehört auf meinem server sind die ersten gilden schon ICC 25 durch also ersten wing-.-
wo bleibt da der spaß wen man 2 std nachdem arthas eingepatch wurde liest "ensidia world first arthas" ??? 
das is doch total assi so ... kein wunder das fast jeder 2 spieler zu einem anderne mmorpg geht... wird echt zeit das Diablo3 rauskommt 
da kann man wenigstens viel machen net wie bei wow wo man halb schlafend jeden kack machen kann -.- das einzig schwere zurzeit ist pdok25 wobei bei uns aufm server jeden freitag eine random grp pdok25 geht und bei 4/5 steht ....

naja freu mich zwar auf den patch aber naja back to the roots und weiter twinken...


----------



## Rolandos (9. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich genieße jetzt langsam den neuen Content, und renne nicht durch mit dem Hetzgefühl, unter den Top-Ten-Firstclearern einer 5er Ini zu sein.
> 
> Auch die 10er kann man langsam angehen lassen.
> 
> ...



--Ja, wie kann man WoW genießen, nur mit Käse und Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--Man braucht ja nicht Monate lang Wipen aber ein paar Wochen. 

--Das ist ja das Dumme, mein Main ist fast komplett 245 und Twinks habe ich nicht. 

--Gamecard na ja, leider ist die Letzte noch nicht abgespielt, muss WOW noch 2 Wochen ertragen. 







Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mh.. tschö?
> 
> Und was dich angeht Rolandos.. hast du es denn schon clear oder nur ensidia? Und wenn nur ensidia: Spielst du auf ensidia niveau?



Habe noch nicht angefangen, warum auch, ist eh nichts neues, aber mal anschauen heute Abend.


----------



## Nargazz (9. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ...




Und nun finden wir noch jemanden, den das interessiert.

Freu mich tierisch auf Eiskronenzitadelle, gibts schon nen Erfahrungsbericht wie oft der Zerschmetterte Griff auf Heroic droppt der die Quel'Dalar Questreihe startet?


----------



## RedShirt (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir kein Whine: bis ich mit allen da drin war, dauerts ne Weile =)

Und ich freu mich auf die Abwechslung.

Auch ganz gut, um einen Char nach pdc weiter auszurüsten für PDK/ICC5er HC Niveau.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

jemand die taktik für die grube von saron?


----------



## Arben (9. Dezember 2009)

Schau in meinem Eingangspost, da ist ein Link.


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Dezember 2009)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> Halle der Reflexionen
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Ende hierzu ist super schön gemacht - ein tolle Instanz die auch eine echte Herausforderung darstellt - zumindestens auf hero.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen, eine sehr schöne Instanz. Das Ende hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, ebenso wie die Idee vor Arthas davon zu laufen.


----------



## Dagrolian (9. Dezember 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> scherzkeks, wir sind gewhipt, ... :x



dann seid ihr aber im falschen etablissement gewesen, wenn sie euch gewhipt haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. Dezember 2009)

naja ich werd mich net spoilern lassen.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> habs auch schon gehört auf meinem server sind die ersten gilden schon ICC 25 durch also ersten wing-.-
> wo bleibt da der spaß wen man 2 std nachdem arthas eingepatch wurde liest "ensidia world first arthas" ???
> das is doch total assi so ... kein wunder das fast jeder 2 spieler zu einem anderne mmorpg geht... wird echt zeit das Diablo3 rauskommt
> da kann man wenigstens viel machen net wie bei wow wo man halb schlafend jeden kack machen kann -.- das einzig schwere zurzeit ist pdok25 wobei bei uns aufm server jeden freitag eine random grp pdok25 geht und bei 4/5 steht ....
> ...



1. Dir vergeht der Spaß wenn andere Leute die du nicht kennst ne Instanze in 3 Stunden durch haben?

okay....

2. Woher hast du die info das "fast" jeder 2. Spieler wechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Dann geh halt einfach meine Güte -.-"

Oh und an Rolandos oder wie der Typ heißt:


> --Gamecard na ja, leider ist die Letzte noch nicht abgespielt, muss WOW noch 2 Wochen ertragen.



Natürlich du MUSST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eher du WILLST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337reroll (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons...

les dir mal deine Signatur erneut durch. Bist du sicher, dass das "Kugscheißen" und nicht "Klug scheißen" heißt?

Achja, so ein Löffel mit Weißheit am Morgen tut gut ... 


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337reroll (9. Dezember 2009)

BTT: Man brauch Guides für Heros?

Oh man ... früher, wo es noch nicht für jeden  Elite Mob einen Guide gab, waren die Zeiten schöner.
Ich brauche übrigens keinen Guide für Hogger, das möchte ich an dieser Stelle einmal betonen.


Probieren geht über studieren - oder ihr nehmt euch jemanden mit Erfahrung mit, wie wäre das?


MFG


----------



## 1337reroll (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jemand die taktik für die grube von saron?



Achja, LordofDemons, wenn du schon denkst, dass du so ein ganz toller bist, dann aber auch bitte ganze Sätze bilden, wäre echt top!
Zumal die Sprache sowieso immer mehr verkümmert, wenn ich mir mal den Handelschannel auf Frostwolf angucke ...


MFG


----------



## Arben (9. Dezember 2009)

tri tri tri triple posttstststst....

Wenn du keinen Guide brauchst und willst mach es ohne, jeder der einen möchte bekommt ihn hier.


----------



## Natar (9. Dezember 2009)

also hdr war am schluss knapp bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gippal (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich mich verhört hab aber ich könnte schwören das beim ersten bossfight in der seelenschmiede so lustige party musik kam anstatt so bossfight typische musik ist euch das auch auf gefallen??

Wenns stimmt find ichs lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylrana (10. Dezember 2009)

jo @


----------



## sylrana (10. Dezember 2009)

wtf -.- ja da kam so komisch partymusik


----------



## Quintusrex (10. Dezember 2009)

wem es zu schnell geht, der sollte mal überlegen, dass die eigendlich inis nicht für die raidfans gemacht sind. wer mit pdk gear reingeht, der legt die bosse. wartet mal ab bis die ersten mit level und pdc zeugs auf hero da ihr glück versuchen.


btw. hat sich schonmal jemand die namen der items beim ersten boss in der seelenschmiede genauer angeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (10. Dezember 2009)

Was bitte ist an den neuen Instanzen so toll, ok sind etwas besser als die PDC Arena gesteilt, aber wirklich nur ein bisschen. Die Bosse LOL welche Bosse, alles nur ein wenig besserer Traschmob. Rein Tank tankt, DD ddt, Heiler heilt, mit Brachialgewalt alles niederknüppeln. Meine Note für die Fünferinstanzen 3/10. Einzig der Kampf vor dem Lichking, in der Halle mit dem Schwert war interessant. Und, oh Wunder, mal ein anderes Ende als alles niederknüppeln, mal mit Erfolg, vor einem Boss flüchten. 
Hätte von der Schwierigkeit, schwerer als PDC erwartet.
Heute oder morgen mal den Schlachtzug ansehen, und das wars mit dem neuen Content.
Ist einfach blöde so wie es ist. 
Zweimal durchkloppen, das noch an einem Abend und dann wird es wieder öde und Langweilig. 
Einzige Leistung bei WoW ist, sich aufzuraffen, um da immer wieder durch zu schnetzeln, weil man Gildis gerne helfen möchte.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

1337reroll schrieb:


> LordofDemons...
> 
> les dir mal deine Signatur erneut durch. Bist du sicher, dass das "Kugscheißen" und nicht "Klug scheißen" heißt?
> 
> ...


wieder jemand ders nicht kapiert hat hach wie herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wieder jemand ders nicht kapiert hat hach wie herrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kapiers auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (10. Dezember 2009)

EINFACH GENIAL!


Kurze und fordernde Inis, die sogar mal wieder bisschen CC erfordern!

Leider habe wir den Flucht Event nicht mehr fertig gemacht und gleich bei der erste Welle ist ein DD gestorben daher gings nicht mehr!

Das neue Tool für Instanzen ist das Beste, was jemals als Neuerung in WOW Einzug gehalten hat!

Wir konnten 2 Abgänge von DD's in Sekunden ausgleichen ohne Portprobleme uä.

ICH LIEBE ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auch das Questool ist sehr gut und übersichtlich eine sehr sehr gelunge "Erweiterung"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2009)

reported
denn richtig wäre es im Unterforum Dungeon & Raid Guides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben es komplett ohne CC gemacht, Equipstand Pdok10. Allerdings zieht es gerade in der Halle der Reflexion ordentlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad an.
Die Flucht vor Arthas war bei uns schon arg knapp.

Auf jeden Fall erfrischend und macht Spaß.


----------



## Zerleena (10. Dezember 2009)

> Was bitte ist an den neuen Instanzen so toll, ok sind etwas besser als die PDC Arena gesteilt, aber wirklich nur ein bisschen. Die Bosse LOL welche Bosse, alles nur ein wenig besserer Traschmob. Rein Tank tankt, DD ddt, Heiler heilt, mit Brachialgewalt alles niederknüppeln. Meine Note für die Fünferinstanzen 3/10. Einzig der Kampf vor dem Lichking, in der Halle mit dem Schwert war interessant. Und, oh Wunder, mal ein anderes Ende als alles niederknüppeln, mal mit Erfolg, vor einem Boss flüchten.
> Hätte von der Schwierigkeit, schwerer als PDC erwartet.
> Heute oder morgen mal den Schlachtzug ansehen, und das wars mit dem neuen Content.
> Ist einfach blöde so wie es ist.
> ...



Also entweder bist du einer dieser tollen Forentrolle, die einfach so mal eben diesen Mimimi hier reinwerfen und geilst dich an den Reaktionen auf oder du willst hier tatsächlich nur miese Stimmung bringen. So dummes Gesabbel, kaum dass der Patch live gegangen ist, ja lol ist doch öde.. naja bist wohl einer dieser 24/7 Suchtis, die schon 2 Stunden nach Patch die Ini in und auswendig kennen. Toll, hier hast nen Keks. Ich möcht das gern mal haben, dass ich mal hier was lese über neue Instanzen, ohne dass es schon wieder madig geredet wird von irgendwelchen geistig behinderten Spacken wie dir, die zuviel Zeit haben zum Zocken. Gibt auch noch normale Leute, die gerne mal unvoreingenommen da reingehen möchten. Also behalte deine behinderte Meinung einfach mal für dich, es will eh keiner hören.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2009)

hm, nen Guide zu Bossen, die man ohne Vorwissen einfach umklatschen kann?
Ich war gestern in allen 3 Instanzen mit Randoms und niemand kannte die Taktik.
Rein, Bosse umhauen, raus. Allerdings sind die Sprüche der Bosse wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (10. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> reported
> denn richtig wäre es im Unterforum Dungeon & Raid Guides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke dir, ist ja nicht so, dass ich bewusst in das Allgemeinforum geschrieben hätte, damit hier auch ein bisschen was los ist und die Leute auch noch über den Patch generell etwas schreiben können ohne direkt als OT geflamt zu werden. Zum Glück haben wir Ordnungshüter wie dich. Da es dir scheinbar unter den nägeln brannte - danke.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

> Wir konnten 2 Abgänge von DD's in Sekunden ausgleichen ohne Portprobleme uä.



Full Ack. Man zittert nicht mehr, wenn auch mal Tank oder Heiler aussteigen... man steht *in* der Ini, muß *niemand* von irgendwoher porten (ohne Hexer blöd) wenn mal einer n permanenten Disco hat.
Bin mit Twinks durch, und auch wenn zwischendrin in der 3er Iniserie mal 1-2 weg waren -> Sekunden bis jemand den Platz gefüllt hat.
Toll.

Jetzt denk ich mal wie es ist, wenn man Uldaman gehen will - finden sich ja kaum Gruppe für normal. Serverübergreifend ist das weit besser - auch wenn ich grad in Tausendnadeln steh =) *hach*

Man kann weiterhin auf seinem Server Leute suchen, muß aber nicht mehr, das find ich wirklich gut.

Die Inis find ich - knackig, wenn man mit Itemlevel 200-213 da reingeht, da ja sehr oft Caster dabei sind, die außenanderstehen - als Mage war ich für Stille dankbar, damit der Tank sich leichter tut... das wäre ein *Muß* gewesen, wenn der Tank nicht 45k hp gebufft gehabt hätte =) lange lange her, daß ich das in ner regulären Instanz gebraucht hab.
Als Tank wars teilweise anspruchsvoller, die 5 Jungs die teilweise kommen zu binden, da die auch nicht knubbelfreudig sind.


----------



## Krueger75 (10. Dezember 2009)

Kann auch nur sagen, dass die Inis zwar ganz nett gemacht worden sind, aber ich war gestern ebenfalls rnd unterwegs und bis auf einen Wipe auf der Flucht vorm Litchking ging alles super easy. Naja, den Rest schauen wir uns dann die Tage mal an. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist es kein Content für die nächsten Monate.

Naja, wie sagt der Kaiser immer : Schaun mer mal ! In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, nen Guide zu Bossen, die man ohne Vorwissen einfach umklatschen kann?
> Ich war gestern in allen 3 Instanzen mit Randoms und niemand kannte die Taktik.
> Rein, Bosse umhauen, raus. Allerdings sind die Sprüche der Bosse wieder lustig
> 
> ...


Besonders interessant, wie ihr dann den Typen auf dem Drachen im ersten Try geschafft hat.
Denn der lenkt den Schaden eines Mitglieds auf den Tank um. Lustig, wenn dann 4 - 5k DPS plötzlich am Tank ankommen.

"Ohne Bosskenntnisse" stelle ich also mal in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Aber aus meiner Sicht ist es kein Content für die nächsten Monate.



Du hast doch grad mal die 3 neuen 5er Inis gemacht. Die Raids hast du außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Besonders interessant, wie ihr dann den Typen auf dem Drachen im ersten Try geschafft hat.
> Denn der lenkt den Schaden eines Mitglieds auf den Tank um. Lustig, wenn dann 4 - 5k DPS plötzlich am Tank ankommen.
> 
> "Ohne Bosskenntnisse" stelle ich also mal in Frage
> ...



ja das ist doch kein problem
du siehst ja den debuff, das erste mal kommt halt schaden auf den tank, schnell mitteilung in gruppenchat und dann weiss es jeder^^


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ja das ist doch kein problem
> du siehst ja den debuff, das erste mal kommt halt schaden auf den tank, schnell mitteilung in gruppenchat und dann weiss es jeder^^


Bis man den Debuff erkannt hat, und weiß was er tut, liegt der Tank im Dreck. Dann noch eine schnelle Mitteilung in den Gruppenchat? Wers glaubt.
Ohne zu wissen, dass der jeweilige DD einen DMG-Stop einlegen muss, stirbt der Tank.

Mir kann hier niemand erzählen, dass er wipefrei und ohne Bosskenntnisse durchgekommen ist.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Bis man den Debuff erkannt hat, und weiß was er tut, liegt der Tank im Dreck. Dann noch eine schnelle Mitteilung in den Gruppenchat? Wers glaubt.
> Ohne zu wissen, dass der jeweilige DD einen DMG-Stop einlegen muss, stirbt der Tank.
> 
> Mir kann hier niemand erzählen, dass er wipefrei und ohne Bosskenntnisse durchgekommen ist.



oh
dann habt ihr aber gute dds und einen schlechten heiler und tank :/
desweiteren kommts auf die klasse draufan, welche den debuff kriegt, ein pewpewarkanmage kann schon kritisch werden, ein shadow hingegen ist kein problem wegzuheilen


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Auf die Klasse? Wir waren gestern mit 3 x 5k+ DPS in der Instanz, unter anderem auch ich als Shadow (<3 Buff).
Der Heiler hat wie alle anderen auch PdoK10 clear mit 25+ Trys left.
Der Tank hatte auch mehr als 40k Leben, aber war nur ein Twink.

Wenn 5k DPS zusätzlich zum normalen Schaden auf den Tank kommen, dann fällt der Tank. Kein Heiler heilt das effektiv gegen.

Du wirst mich nicht davon abbringen, dass jemand ohne Bosskenntnisse nicht ohne Wipe durchkommt.


----------



## Arben (10. Dezember 2009)

Siehs ein Lari, es gibt uns und es gibt echte Könner wie Natar. Wir sind auch 6 mal gewipt trotz PDK-Equip und Spielkenntnis. Wie du sagtest, bei genug Schaden liegt bei Tyrannus und auch bei dem Verschlinger das Ziel des Debuffs instant im Dreck.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Auf die Klasse? Wir waren gestern mit 3 x 5k+ DPS in der Instanz, unter anderem auch ich als Shadow (<3 Buff).
> Der Heiler hat wie alle anderen auch PdoK10 clear mit 25+ Trys left.
> Der Tank hatte auch mehr als 40k Leben, aber war nur ein Twink.
> 
> ...



wenn ein neuer boss ohne grosse kenntnisse auch in einer hero angeganen wird, kann man davon ausgehen dass jeder spieler
eine erhöhte aufmerksamkeit aufbringt
sobald ein zeichen unter der buffliste kommt, wird der tooltip gelesen und die gruppe gewarnt

ah ja wir waren mit 3x 3k dps leuten drin :/



> Ja muss sagen Tyrannus ohne irgendeine Vorkenntniss zu packen ist unmöglich wenn dann muss man sich da wie aufm ptr rantasten sprich erst mal nur tanken lassen und gar kein dmg schauen was er für fähigkeiten hat et.c aber so wie mir das natar weißmachen will... nä ^^



du solltest vielleicht von deiner "Röhrenblick-Ich muss erster im Recount sein" Ansicht abkommen
ja klar gingen wir die bosse langsamer an, machen wir immer beim ersten mal :/


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Bis man den Debuff erkannt hat, und weiß was er tut, liegt der Tank im Dreck. Dann noch eine schnelle Mitteilung in den Gruppenchat? Wers glaubt.
> Ohne zu wissen, dass der jeweilige DD einen DMG-Stop einlegen muss, stirbt der Tank.
> 
> Mir kann hier niemand erzählen, dass er wipefrei und ohne Bosskenntnisse durchgekommen ist.


es tut mir leid, wenn du nicht wipefrei durch bist, wir waren allerdings alle im TS, es war Gildenintern und wir sind wipefrei durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja muss sagen Tyrannus ohne irgendeine Vorkenntniss zu packen ist unmöglich wenn dann muss man sich da wie aufm ptr rantasten sprich erst mal nur tanken lassen und gar kein dmg schauen was er für fähigkeiten hat et.c aber so wie mir das natar weißmachen will... nä ^^


----------



## Thuzur (10. Dezember 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> habs auch schon gehört auf meinem server sind die ersten gilden schon ICC 25 durch also ersten wing-.-
> wo bleibt da der spaß wen man 2 std nachdem arthas eingepatch wurde liest "ensidia world first arthas" ???
> das is doch total assi so ... kein wunder das fast jeder 2 spieler zu einem anderne mmorpg geht... wird echt zeit das Diablo3 rauskommt
> da kann man wenigstens viel machen net wie bei wow wo man halb schlafend jeden kack machen kann -.- das einzig schwere zurzeit ist pdok25 wobei bei uns aufm server jeden freitag eine random grp pdok25 geht und bei 4/5 steht ....
> ...



Huch... jeder zweite Spieler ist jetzt weg? So´n Mist! 
Aber umso besser, dass es jetzt das neue Gruppensuch-Tool gibt. Dann hat man wenigstens die Chance doch noch 5 Leute für eine Ini zu finden.
Ich habe übrigens gehört, dass Ensidia aufgelöst wurde.... weil jeder zweite von denen jetzt ein anderes MMO spielt. Was man halt so hört!?
Und Glückwunsch an den Publisher des Spieles zu dem 50 % der WoWler wechseln! Dann können die ja jetzt jede Menge Kohle verdienen.


----------



## SEBA (10. Dezember 2009)

FAZIT:
Das neue SucheNachGruppe-Tool ist einfach super. Man findet gleich Leute. Und ich war sehr überrascht wie nett alle waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 5er Inis selber sind leichter als erwartet. Auf normal oder hero rennt man mit pdk equip ohne wipe durch. Auch wenn man die Bosse nicht kennt.
Die Instanzen sind perfekt um Twinks nachzurüsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragness (10. Dezember 2009)

taktiken in einer 5er? mhhh wir sind auf hero rein und haben gezergt wie jede andere hero auch....


----------



## Ferok (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Auf die Klasse? Wir waren gestern mit 3 x 5k+ DPS in der Instanz, unter anderem auch ich als Shadow (<3 Buff).
> Der Heiler hat wie alle anderen auch PdoK10 clear mit 25+ Trys left.
> Der Tank hatte auch mehr als 40k Leben, aber war nur ein Twink.
> 
> ...


muss ja sagen, das war mit dem wo solche saronit brocken schmeißt der einzige boss wo wir nicht einmal gestorben sind. Und wir sind ohne Vorkenntnisse rein. Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht geklickt habe is das schwebende gesicht, den haben wir dann einfach durch more dps weggebombt. Unser glück aber war das bei dem boss der heiler zuerst diesesn buff hatte und bei 50k ich als tank ging das ohne heilung da am anfang ganz gut und dann wußten alle was zu tun ist.

@SEBA ja genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (10. Dezember 2009)

Oh Ihr Götter des IMBA-Olymps, gehuldigt seid Ihr!
Ich flehe Euch an sagt mir eine Zeit und einen Server und ich werde mit meiner ganzen Gilde nach Dalaran kommen und Euch Ehre erweisen für Eure großen Taten! Wir werden Eure Rüstung bestaunen und ehrfürchtig auf die Knie vor Euch fallen...


... und dann gehen wir in die Kneipe und lachen uns über all die Angeber bei einem lecker Bierchen kaputt!


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Siehs ein Lari, es gibt uns und es gibt echte Könner wie Natar. Wir sind auch 6 mal gewipt trotz PDK-Equip und Spielkenntnis. Wie du sagtest, bei genug Schaden liegt bei Tyrannus und auch bei dem Verschlinger das Ziel des Debuffs instant im Dreck.



fazit wenn dus nicht schaffst, schaffts niemand :/

muss relativ bitter sein, dich als stützpfeiler anzusehen und die aussagen von anderen gleich als lüge hinzustellen

wie ich gesagt habe kommt es auf die umstände wie dieser debuff zum ersten mal auftritt drauf an *für mich* 


> Du wirst mich nicht davon abbringen, dass jemand ohne Bosskenntnisse nicht ohne Wipe durchkommt



dito



> Oh Ihr Götter des IMBA-Olymps, gehuldigt seid Ihr!
> Ich flehe Euch an sagt mir eine Zeit und einen Server und ich werde mit meiner ganzen Gilde nach Dalaran kommen und Euch Ehre erweisen für Eure großen Taten! Wir werden Eure Rüstung bestaunen und ehrfürchtig auf die Knie vor Euch fallen...
> 
> 
> ... und dann gehen wir in die Kneipe und lachen uns über all die Angeber bei einem lecker Bierchen kaputt!



ruhe


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> es tut mir leid, wenn du nicht wipefrei durch bist, wir waren allerdings alle im TS, es war Gildenintern und wir sind wipefrei durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir auch.
An den Boss ran, tanken, Schaden machen, huch, Tank kaputt?
Beim zweiten mal wussten wir Bescheid, Kill.

Kein Wipe bei Arthas? Dann habt ihr genausoviel Schaden wie wir dabei gehabt. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass es keinerlei Bosskenntnisse gab.


----------



## Thuzur (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ruhe



Den Server kenne ich zwar nicht aber ich werde ihn finden... fehlt nur noch die Zeit^^


----------



## Manney (10. Dezember 2009)

Also mein Eindruck der 3 Inis ist ein durchweg positiver.

Vom Flair her einfach mal was anderes und es ist mal ein wenig Movement angesagt was ich absolut klasse finde.

Den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Inis finde ich relativ ok. Nicht zu schwer nicht zu einfach. 

Es wird halt schon ein kleiner Anspruch ans Gear gestellt. 

Z.b. kam ich in eine Servereigene Gruppe in welcher ich in der Seelenschmiede als Feral Tank 40% des Gesamtschadens
gemacht habe. 
Da ist dann der erste Boss nicht mehr so lustig. Denn mit seinem Totenschädel heilt der sich dann 
einfach mal wieder komplett voll. Auch wenn die DD´s den Schädel zu töten versuchten musste ich den Boss durch die
halbe Ini kiten bis der Schädel mal down war. Mit genügend Dmg kann man den eigentlich getrost nuken ohne
über die Selbstheilung des Bosses überhaupt nachzudenken. 

In der Grube von Saron habe ich dann kurzerhand mal fast den Tank getötet weil mir die Schadensumleitung schlicht
und ergreifend zu spät aufgefallen war. Haben es aber dann doch ohne Whipe geschafft da der Heiler auf Zack war und
ich es doch noch gerafft habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Greetz Manney


----------

